# Fundamentally Flawed Covid-19 'Science'



## amwassil (Sep 24, 2022)

> Throughout the past several years apparently healthy people have been re-defined as being potential asymptomatic spreaders of a disease that can be lethal in high-risk individuals. The disease is known as the novel coronavirus disease that was first identified in 2019 (COVID-19). People around the world have been instilled with near-paralyzing fear that their family member, friend, neighbour and/or colleague who has no signs or symptoms can kill them by spreading severe acute respiratory syndrome-coronavirus-2 (SARS-CoV-2), which is the causative agent of COVID-19.



The misinformation that demonized and shunned healthy asymptomatic people


----------



## Purwell (Sep 24, 2022)

Nothing that article says disproves anything . It’s typical “blind ‘em with big words” conspiracy theory. 
This damn virus spread so fast and so far it could not be confined only to people with symptoms.
Tell people whose friends and kin died from it “that there was no pandemic” and you might get told where to shove it.
I’ve caught it three times and never noticed that I was near to anyone with symptoms. Thanks to being three times vaccinated, I only had mild discomfort of a sore throat and a runny nose.
Incidentally I am having treatment fo Acute Myeloid Leukaemia so my immune system is not at its best and I have been very careful but still caught it.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 24, 2022)

This topic has been beaten to death.  I know you are fairly new @amwassil but do a "Covid" search.  

I think the entire world was learning when the pandemic started, so it is easy to proselytize now.  Deaths are down 90% these days, but that is because medical professionals have learned how to treat it, medications are more plentiful and vaccines are working.  

I've had Covid twice.  I'm very healthy and fit, but the respiratory symptoms have been awful.  Each time I've worn a mask so I didn't infect others.  If I infected someone who was obese or had pre-existing conditions they could have died, and it is not up to me to dictate their lifestyles... just to be respectful and cautious.

No need for a lecture.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 24, 2022)

@Purwell  The article disproves the usefulness of the PCR test as administered to millions around the world. It might have been useful had it been done correctly, but it was not. The author documents this quite clearly and concisely. His discussion is quite easy to follow.

It also includes a link to the following study which demonstrates the possibility of asymptomatic infection is miniscule:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7679396/

The real world probability that you caught covid 3 times from asyptomatic carriers each time is remote. Not zero, but very unlikely.

As for spreading so fast... We are now discovering that it actually began spreading in the fall, and possibly even earlier, of 2019. Europe and North America already had many cases months before the elusive 'first case'. I posted a discussion here.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 24, 2022)

@dseag2 As I mentioned in another comment thread, the scariest thing is folks who don't read/understand the data and evidence and then accuse those who do of being ignorant or deceptive.


----------



## David777 (Sep 24, 2022)

Went to your link site and began reading.  Almost every sentence raised flags in this person that I was reading something someone with a manuplative mind had crafted for their select gullible audience.  Reads like many other sensationalizing (can you believe that..) conspiratory like writer styles one reads in various magazine like those about UFO's and more.  Of course lower down it vectored into nonsense overkill for its audience, technical mumbo jumbo as though it is mocking anyone foolish enough to absorb whatever by displaying for your sake, the kind of debate at least in form one is supposed to find in valid science.

Consider now 30 months after the pandemic began, any science that involves asymptomatic case studies has had myriad studies, research, to hone in on answers while some of those immediately raised by that link had little to stand on even by the end of the first year of 2020.  People, go to web searchable virology sites especially on youtube and listen to objective opinions and science where people use relative terms to describe what is known and what is not.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 25, 2022)

RE the author of this article:

https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Byram-Bridle

Byram Bridle has 81 academic publications. He is Associate Professor of Viral Immunology in the Department of Pathobiology at the University of Guelph. Not a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 25, 2022)

Bridle says that he is pro-vaccine, but goes on to discuss a fringe theory that the spike protein that the body produces from the vaccine is toxic and can damage certain organs.

“We made a big mistake. We didn’t realize it until now, we thought the spike protein was a great target antigen. We never knew the spike protein itself was a toxin and was a pathogenic protein so by vaccinating people we are inadvertently inoculating them with a toxin,” he says.

Though Bridle used the term “we” there is no indication that he was involved in any way in developing COVID-19 vaccines. Other scientists refute Bridle’s characterization of the spike protein.

“The spike protein is immunogenic, meaning it causes an immune response, but it is not a toxin,” said William Matchett, a vaccine researcher at the University of Minnesota Medical School.
https://apnews.com/article/fact-checking-377989296609


----------



## win231 (Sep 25, 2022)

Almost everyone I know who was ill with Covid was vaccinated.  Some were very ill.  I'm not vaccinated & I haven't been ill with Covid.
I don't require any technical knowledge or advice from scientists or professionals to explain it to me; it's self explanatory.
I don't know if the Covid vaccine is dangerous or not.  But I do consider it useless.


----------



## David777 (Sep 25, 2022)

Thanks for now giving me an excuse to post the following:

https://www.politifact.com/factchec...of-researcher-claim-covid-19-vaccines-spike-/

_...A post widely shared on social media claims a viral immunologist said COVID-19 vaccines’ spike protein means people are being inoculated "with a toxin."  Experts say there is no evidence that the spike protein produced by the vaccines is a toxin that could cause heart problems and neurological damage. The Canadian viral immunologist who made the claim has not produced evidence to back it up. _*We rate the claim False.*

https://www.wormsandgermsblog.com/files/2021/07/20210706-VaccineSafety_UoGuelph.pdf

_We are a science-based faculty and staff at the University of Guelph who support evidence-based decisions and disagree with misinformation being circulated by a member of the faculty at the Ontario Veterinary College...

The University of Guelph, including us, supports freedom of expression. However, as scientists and academics we also have a responsibility to counter misinformation, particularly when the misinformation causes harm. A high rate of vaccine acceptance is essential for prevention of SARS-CoV-2 disease and deaths, and for a return to normalcy...
Academic freedom is important but should not be a license to spread _*misinformation that has been clearly refuted*_, including by authors of publications that _*Dr. Bridle*_ cites in support of his statements. Some may even consider the University of Guelph complicit by failing to provide a clear and effective response to this misinformation campaign, which is impacting the reputation of the institution and its faculty. Considering the harmful effects of COVID-19 on individuals and communities, the continued spread of misinformation undermines Canadian public health measures, including our vaccine program, and threatens global health security more broadly._

https://www.mcgill.ca/oss/article/critical-thinking/steve-kirsch-and-seduction-simplicity

_...The brashness that may have served Kirsch well in the business world, where a word like “game-changer” attracts investments, clashes with the subtleties of scientific research. In applying the language and posturing he knew as an entrepreneur to the culture of COVID research, Kirsch ended up radicalizing himself into becoming a COVID-19 anti-vaxxer.

He founded the anti-vaccine group Vaccine Safety Research Foundation, whose advisors include *Byram Bridle*, Peter McCullough, Robert Malone, and Stephanie Seneff. He is friends with Joe Mercola, one of the richest and most influential figures in the modern _
*anti-vaccination movement *_ (I wrote about him here). He has asked his readers on Substack to fill out a very unscientific survey (“could be the most important survey you’ll ever take”) to see if they know anyone who died after receiving a COVID vaccine. And his answer to his opponents is _*straight out of the quack handbook*_: debate me, bro!...
They firehose the stage with references to obscure papers and irrelevant data points, and their fringe views are elevated to the level of ideas worthy of public debates._


----------



## amwassil (Sep 25, 2022)

Pertinent to this discussion - and many others regarding covid:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8727245/



> The Omicron VOC clearly is not a direct descendant of the Delta strains or earlier variants of concern. Instead, it appears to have evolved in parallel[13], and is different from publicly shared SARS-CoV-2 genomes and hence it is hard to predict its closest relative. It likely diverged early from other strains[13]. The Omicron VOC could have circulated and evolved in a single immunocompromised human patient or a chronically infected COVID-19 patient over weeks or months with little surveillance. Or it might have evolved in a nonhuman species, from which it recently spilt back into the human[13].



Thus, it would appear that getting vaxxed - since all the current mRNA 'vaccines' are based on the original SARS-CoV-2 virus - is pretty much useless. The original virus is long gone and targeting it's specific spike protein serves no useful purpose. Now, if the so-called 'vaccines' did not target the spike virus, but instead targeted some more stable DNA then they might have been of some benefit.

Discussion here.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 25, 2022)

https://opastpublishers.com/open-access/covid-19-vaccines-an-australian-review.pdf


----------



## amwassil (Sep 25, 2022)

https://alexberenson.substack.com/p/no-the-vaccines-never-worked-all


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 25, 2022)

https://www.qcc.cuny.edu/socialsciences/ppecorino/intro_text/chapter 4 metaphysics/FLAT_EARTH.htm


----------



## Purwell (Sep 25, 2022)

I'm quite happy taking the advice of my consultant at University College London Hospital. She is not an immunologist but I'm quite sure that she knows someone who is.


----------

